# Burning Halftones with a 500 Halogen Work Light



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried this with one of those glass on top of screen with a 500 watt halogen light 15 inches away?

220 mesh, dark half tones on film.


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep... need to nail down your exposure time though..single light seems to work better than multi tubes (for me).
Latitude42


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep I did some the other day. I burned with 230 yellow mesh, Ulano QTX emulsion for 12 minutes. I did 35, 40, 45, 50 and 55 lpi to see which looked the best. They all looked good but the 45 looked best. 
I was told it couldn't be done but it worked better than expected.


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

curious as to what kind of water pressure you used to wash out? I have tried... when I used regular garden hose did not was out to well, when i used pressure washer all my halftones washed out.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

jkewl99 said:


> curious as to what kind of water pressure you used to wash out? I have tried... when I used regular garden hose did not was out to well, when i used pressure washer all my halftones washed out.


I used a pressure washer back when I did this. I use a garden hose with a standard spray nozzle now. I just run water over the image like it's coming out of a faucet until some of the image starts to fall out and then I spray it out with a medium pressure from the garden hose.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

wonubee said:


> Yep I did some the other day. I burned with 230 yellow mesh, Ulano QTX emulsion for 12 minutes. I did 35, 40, 45, 50 and 55 lpi to see which looked the best. They all looked good but the 45 looked best.
> I was told it couldn't be done but it worked better than expected.



WOH... how far away is the screen from the light? I can do Ulano QTX in about 6 minutes with a 500watt basic exposure unit. I only coat 1/1 on my screens though.
Do you have the glass removed from the light??

The finest mesh I have in the shop right now is 195 and I was able to get a 35 LPI on it no problem.
I use either SAATI PV or SEX emulsion right now as I am out of QTX.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoops I guess that was a dual cure emulsion I was using back when I used the halogen light to burn my screens. Now I use the Ulano QTX with my UV black light exposure unit.(about 1 minute 45 seconds) So ya 6 minutes sound about right for the QTX emulsion.


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

i use a 500 watt halogen worklight 22" away for 25 mins for 156 mesh and 31 mins for 230 mesh. saati HU graffic emulsion. 50LPI works great!


----------

